# Jackson county buck (Ganado, TX)



## redfishman26 (Apr 17, 2011)

I shot this buck Saturday morning at about 20 yards with a Mathews DXT.
The Rage broadhead did a fantastic job as it put a hole in the front shoulder that you could put 3 fingers through. I've always used fixed blades but decided to try a Rage. This deer weighed in at 155# (live weight). Can anyone give me an idea what mature bucks will weigh in this area? This is a free range lease with no high fence.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Very nice buck! Congrats on the beautiful harvest!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

120 is the average for a mature buck in Jackson County, 140 is heavy, yours is really healthy.

TH


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Nice buck, congrats!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice job


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Congrats..


----------



## Deerslayer243 (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice Deer!


----------



## hardhead34 (Sep 6, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

Yep, you done good on that one. Very nice for that area. Congrats.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Congrats.*

Very nice, just stick ya a pig and you'll be set for a while!


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

No doubt, 155 lbs is a brute for Jackson Co, you did good!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Real nice. Love the dark colored horns.


----------



## Slick8 (Jun 28, 2010)

That's a brute for the area. 

Congrats.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Pretty deer, congrats.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I also hunt in Ganado. I saw a 9 point the other morning that woulda scored 130. I have confirmation from our landowner that another one of his hunters killed a buck that scored 149 on opening morning.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Very Nice and congrats, I'm going to give you some green.


----------



## Gulfcoast13 (Mar 10, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice buck!


----------

